# Suprise purchased of the month behold!! it's magical for ars antiqua lover & devotee!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Suprise purchased of the month behold!! it's magical for ars antiqua lover & devotee!*

I purchased this cd not expecting mutch but my little finger told me , hey it featured alfonso x el sabbio cantigas santa-maria , cantigas de amigo codax martin and karjas.The cd called* Levie del mare.*

Beautifull instrumentation & voices, very rythmic and groovy, it featured some oud among instruments, perhaps this caught my attention the cd is from the_ calixtinus ensemble _on some italian label III millennio, very nice recording, very interresting.

The record store owner got this for me, i had cantigas de amigo codax martin but it did not sound as good as this album woaw.

You guy should grab this ones or at least have a listen , im spellbound because it so colorfull, soulfull and ancient lore is my plater of joy.

:tiphat:


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Thanks for the recommendation deprofundis. I am listening to it on youtube now. Sounds very good, lively music. It's going into my to buy list.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Levie del mare = le vie del mare -- I found it eventually but only after a lot of trouble. 

Mon petit doigt m'a dit = a little birdie told me.


----------

